# Using Spyra



## rosenke (Dec 29, 2016)

As I head into my first build for a few years, I am seeing a few vivariums that have been constructed using spyra. I have yet to use it myself, but it looks like a cool concept.

My main questions for all of you smart people are first, where do we find this stuff now that Folius is on hiatus, and second, for those that have used it, was it worth the cost? 

Thanks for any info! Just want to make sure it is worth tracking down.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Spyra is no longer offered, however I offer Hygrolon (Hygrolon) which is the original synthetic growth media that Spyra was based off of.

As far as how to use it, pretty much however you want... can be used as a background, there are premade lianas that I offer, you can make small pillows or rocks from it, etc, etc.

Personally, I liked it a lot, I have a tank with a background, and I have a tank with just llianas in it.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

It's better to mount it on epiweb than just foam. If you put it on foam, 2 layers is ideal. Here are a few links:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/265834-best-options-mounting-spyra-hygrolon.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/269937-hygrolon.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/274857-build-journal-custom-wall-vivarium.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/273905-moss-comparison.html


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

The issue that spyra, hygrolon and any other of the fabrics of the type have that they don't exactly absorb water so much as disperse it -which is fine (and does what we want) as long as there is more water than it can hold. The moment, however, that water content slips below 100% EVERYTHING starts to dry out much quicker than you'd expect.

I find it more useful for specific and specialized instances rather than as an all around, general purpose material.


----------

